# Contracted IBS (possible sibo) after antibiotics...still suffering



## kshutt (Jun 21, 2014)

It all started like this: three months ago I was diagnosed with a colon infection. At the same time, I was diagnosed with a staph infection. I was given flagyl for the colon infection and later when the results came in for the staph infection, I was given cipro. The flagyl was bad enough for me, but when I got on cipro, I quickly spiraled downward and had to go to the er, thinking I might have diverticulitis. The c scan showed no sign of diverticulitis. The only thing it showed was an unusually large ovary which was a cyst I already knew about. They told me it was viral and to go home, sending me away with another antibiotic, thinking I could still have more infection. I proceeded to take the next course of antibiotics until I finally couldn't take it anymore and stopped taking them. The cipro made me burn going to the bathroom and I couldn't eat anything without having diarrhea. Finally, I went to the GI, and the only thing he wanted to do was a colonoscopy and sent me away. No blood work, no stool testing inspite of all the antibiotics. I took it upon myself to get some blood work and stool testing. Everything came up negative for diverticulitis, ulcerative colitis, parasites, Crohns, IBD, and a few other things. The only thing it showed is that I was low on potassium. Not a surprise considering how much diarrhea I was having. I still have not had the colonoscopy because I have been so ill that I can't imagine taking all those laxatives and getting a tube stuck inside of me which I understand gives a lot of cramping afterwards. Plus nothing showed up on the c scan or blood and stool work. I have stabilized somewhat in that I don't have diarrhea and I am able to eat a few foods. I have been taking a lot of probiotic such as HMF, align, pearls and 50 billion probiotic for chronic yeast infections that I have also been dealing with after all these antibiotics. In addition to all this, my cyst ruptured while going through the worst of this and I still have pain there. I have gotten an USound done and it only showed fluid in that area. They said they couldn't be sure if it was endometriosis unless they did a laparoscopy. I have cut out all dairy, bread, grains, a lot of fruit and only eat chicken for meat. I juice in the morning and don't eat until about five o'clock due to the fact that I have no appetite. When I do eat, I bloat and get cramps and hurt. I eat to survive as I have a large family to take care of and I need some energy. But really, I hate to eat because of the symptoms I get afterwards. I failed to mention that I have been taking anHCL, enzymes, omega 369, calcium with d, garlic capsule, cranberry capsule, and Echinacea and golden seal liquid which I add to my juice in the morning. I also add aloe Vera juice to my juice.I also take coconut oil. I cannot take a vitamin or mineral because I get very nauseated. I was never advised any of this by doctors, as they don't seem to know much about any of this. I have received all of my information from web sites. I'm beginning to think I have SIBO. The doctor told me that is rare, but from what I understand it can happen from too many antibiotics. I need much help and I am finding out that it won't come from the doctors. They are only interested in giving more antibiotics, other medications and procedures that honestly would probably cause other problems for me. I have since sought out some help from a naturopathic doctor, but still not much relief. I'm just not ready to say I have to live with this all because of some antibiotics that I took. Please help!


----------



## Hopingtobebetter (Apr 14, 2014)

My problem (of ibs) started with antibiotics (clindamycin) too. I am surprised they did not do any blood test for you. With diarrhea after antibiotics, they should have ruled out C. difficile at least. They tested me twice for c diff and celiac disease. My GI doc said she thinks it's ibs but she might have to do a colonoscopy in the future just to see nothing else is going on. I am avoiding colonoscopy too because of the harsh laxatives and because it's so invasive. I have heard that after colonoscopy sometimes your problem gets worse  
Mine started one year ago. It was really bad for few months in the beginning because I did not know what to eat and what not to eat. I got several food intolerances after antibiotics. Now I cannot have dairy, red meat, whole wheat, high fiber fruits and vegetables. I have very limited choice of what I can eat now. I somehow manage when I am at home but when I go to parties or on outings, it' gets very very hard. I still cannot accept the fact that I have to live with this problem forever


----------



## watsoncenter (Jun 21, 2014)

Was the colon infection you refer to C-diff? I had that twice and it was quite difficult to get rid of. So I would make sure you don't have that lingering. Florastor is a probiotic that has been studied and recommended to take after you've been treated for C-diff. The GI doctor probably wants to do a colonoscopy to rule out other serious illnesses, like Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis. I get why you don't want to do it, but it may give you some peace of mind to know that's it nothing serious. I had one before too and yes, the prep was unpleasant, but I was relieved to know for sure afterwards that it was IBS.

Have you tried eating small meals every 3 hours or so to stimulate your appetite? You may actually feel better if you eat more often. I wonder if the juicing isn't a great idea for a sensitive tummy first thing in the morning. Juices tend to be a trigger for a lot of people with IBS. You might want to try something blander, like gluten free toast with peanut butter or a gluten free cereal with rice or almond milk. It sounds like you've cut out a lot of your carbs, so could be contributing to your lack of energy.

Also, I have read some studies that an herbal medicine called Iberogast can be as effective as antibiotics for treatment of SIBO http://www.flordis.com.au/product/iberogast. They sell it on Amazon. I have not tried that myself, but it may be worth looking into since it sounds like you are into natural medicines. Hope you find some relief!


----------

